# Have Been Too Ill To Keep Up, But...



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*Hi again, I have gotten much worsen healthwise, so haven"t been on here...we gave up advertizing our wonderful Outback but really need to sell it as we may have to sell our lake house here and downsize..my husband has now become my caregiver so we definatly won't be camping at all and haven't for some time..enough whining here's our ad

it is nearly like new, 27 ft RBS, full bath across rear, qurrn bed with the sofa/diner bed options.. comes with a $300 ad on room, the reese antisway hitch,brake controller ,Maxx aire vent covers, rearend dolly wheels, two 30lb tanks propane, outside shower never used..outside kitchen, pull down never used.

Anyone that knows Outbacks knows they are gorgeous inside, white with woodlook floors, forced air remote controlled heat and air.

Will be glad to send several pictures. We are in Northern Michigan (Cheboygan). We cannot deliver because we sold our Dodge Ram truck which was our tow vechicle.This is stored in it's own camperport so protected.

We thank you so much for reading and hope tohear from you soon. Have a great summer! The Teachouts.*[email protected] for phone number.*We are just asking what we owe, $10,000*


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

OH we're so sorry to hear this! Good luck with the sale and sending prayers for better health!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. I hope you get well soon. Good luck withe sale of your camper.


----------



## erics72 (Oct 2, 2010)

Any chance this is still available?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You had better click on her user name and send her an e-mail directly.


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

erics72 said:


> Any chance this is still available?


Matter of fact it is, I am having upcoming neurosurgery but my husband is available. our
phone is: 231-625--8576

We have lowered our asking price to $9000 and we are including along with the camper accessories, a $300 add on room and the Camper coverport we had put up to protect it from the the weather. Call any time except for /Sat the 23 as we'll be gone that day until evening..leave a meassage and we'll call you back, thanks for inquiring.
Carl and Maxine


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

JUST LETTING YOU ALL KNOW WE FINALLY SOLD OUR WONDERFUL OUTBACK A LONG JOURNEY FOR SURE, BUT FOUND IT A WONDERFUL FAMILY AND WE ARE HAPPY. I HAD SURGERY AGAIN, FOLLOWED BY A SERIOUS PULMINARY EMBOLISM , AN AMBULANCE RIDE AND THEY SAVED ME. MY LUNGS AND MY HEART WERE BOTH BLOCKED AND I WAS "ON MY WAY OUT" WE WANT TO SINCERELY THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR KINDNESS AND PATIENCE TRYING TO SELL A UNIT OUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE BOONIES.GOD BLESS YOU ALL AND SAFE TRAVELS! CARL AND MAXINE


beautifulnorth said:


> *Hi again, I have gotten much worsen healthwise, so haven"t been on here...we gave up advertizing our wonderful Outback but really need to sell it as we may have to sell our lake house here and downsize..my husband has now become my caregiver so we definatly won't be camping at all and haven't for some time..enough whining here's our ad
> 
> it is nearly like new, 27 ft RBS, full bath across rear, qurrn bed with the sofa/diner bed options.. comes with a $300 ad on room, the reese antisway hitch,brake controller ,Maxx aire vent covers, rearend dolly wheels, two 30lb tanks propane, outside shower never used..outside kitchen, pull down never used.
> 
> ...


----------

